# Advice: whippet unsteady on her legs.....



## bluejacket (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,

I have an 11 year old whippet who was diagnosed about 2 months ago with a heart murmmer. She was doing well, but about 2 weeks ago she started to trip in the house and knuckle over on one of her front paws, especially when eating from her dog bowl. (I've since raised it higher which seems to help). We took her to the vet and she sounded her heart and lungs and said her heart was no worse and there was no fluid in her lungs. The vet diagnosed arthritis and put her on anti-inflammatory drops. She wants to see her again in about a week. Since then, she seems unsteady and stiff on her back legs and in unwilling to negotiate the shallow steps to the dog flap. Getting up can be a bit of a problem for her and she seems to want to slide down when sitting rather than place herself as she did before. Her feet also slide out from under her on smooth surfaces like lino. All of these things are indicative of arthritis, but I'm concerned she may have had a mini-stroke. Is this possible? I have to say in all other respects she seems normal, eating, going to the loo and doesn't seem to be in any distress. She does seem to be better at moving once she gets going, and is of course a bit stiff when she's been sleeping a while. The prospect of food seems to distract her completely. 

I have had some experience of anti inflammatory drugs myself and know they can take some days to work well - she's been on it since last Tuesday 10th - is it the same with this medicine - 30 days course of Metacam 1.5mg/ml suspension.

Anyone else had this experience? Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

bluejacket said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an 11 year old whippet who was diagnosed about 2 months ago with a heart murmmer. She was doing well, but about 2 weeks ago she started to trip in the house and knuckle over on one of her front paws, especially when eating from her dog bowl. (I've since raised it higher which seems to help). We took her to the vet and she sounded her heart and lungs and said her heart was no worse and there was no fluid in her lungs. The vet diagnosed arthritis and put her on anti-inflammatory drops. She wants to see her again in about a week. Since then, she seems unsteady and stiff on her back legs and in unwilling to negotiate the shallow steps to the dog flap. Getting up can be a bit of a problem for her and she seems to want to slide down when sitting rather than place herself as she did before. Her feet also slide out from under her on smooth surfaces like lino. All of these things are indicative of arthritis, but I'm concerned she may have had a mini-stroke. Is this possible? I have to say in all other respects she seems normal, eating, going to the loo and doesn't seem to be in any distress. She does seem to be better at moving once she gets going, and is of course a bit stiff when she's been sleeping a while. The prospect of food seems to distract her completely.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome 
I have whippets myself and a 11 year old one as well who has problems with her back legs but since she has been on devils claw she is a differnet dog 
Before using this she could not get up on the chairs,sofas without having to sit down before hand to get a big jump up and she could not get up the stairs and jump in the car but since being on this she is a differnet dog 
And it has no sideaffects


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi,
Sounds very like a spinal problem.
The knuckling is due to a lack of coordination and sensation in the forelimbs and means she may have a problem in her neck or upper spine.
Raising of the food dish is a good idea as she will not have to reach too far down and pos aggrivate the problem.
Does not sound like a stroke as usually one side of the animal is affected and they can also have a head tilt, (one of mine went blind for 24 hrs) they also show signs of improvement afterwards and u are describing a slow degeneration of limb movement.
I would be tempted to get a 2nd op at vets stressing the fact she is knuckling and if the vet feels it is ok to do so perhaps a visit to a chiropractor?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome

I too have whippets but have no experience with an older dog. My oldest is a very active 9 years old. Having youngsters keeps him active. The only thing I can suggest is as nat says devils claw may help. I would be careful about using metacam long term my mum's whippet had it after having a fractured pelvis and she did suffer side affects.

I too would think it is more of a spinal problem a friends whippet had this happen. Don't forget to not only raise her food bowl but also her water bowl.


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

I hope you find out what it is and your whippet is soon on the mend.
What is devils claw and what's it used for?.


----------



## Dr.Marie (Jun 21, 2009)

> Sounds very like a spinal problem.
> The knuckling is due to a lack of coordination and sensation in the forelimbs and means she may have a problem in her neck or upper spine.


I would agree...sounds neurological. It sounds like your vet wants to try the metacam to see if it helps in the hopes that there is some inflammation that will go down in a few days. If this happens then it may be that she had some inflammation around an intervertebral disc in her neck.

If it doesn't though then unfortunately I would be concerned about some type of lesion like a tumor affecting the spinal cord. If you can afford it you can talk to your vet about referring her for an MRI which is the best way to diagnose spinal problems. In my area (Canada) an MRI is about $1000-$1500.

I really hope she is ok!


----------



## bluejacket (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi again,

Took my 11 year old back to the vet, had a thorough examination, discussed all possible angles. Took blood for a full work up and gave her a steroid injection.

After 18 hours there seemed to be a slight improvement in her condition - still eating and will manage to walk if coaxed. Trying to keep her moving a little so she doesn't loose her confidence. She got very thirsty on the steroid injection as we were told she would.

Went back today for the blood work results. They showed nothing conclusive, no sign of infection or elevated white cells and function tests were normal. The vet thinks the impairment is more pronounced on one side, as she does not seem very aware for her right front foot placement. Therefore, the most likely diagnosis is still some kind of spinal impingement in the neck, but whether it's due to muscle/skeletal issues or something more serious (like a tumor) is hard to say without a scan.

Stroke is only slightly likely as it was explained if she had a stroke she would have gone down and exhibited severe symptoms - head tilt, eye movement and tremor amongst others. As she's gradually got worse, then a bit better, it seems unlikely. 

We've have decided as there is a slight improvement to adopt a wait and see approach, she's on steroid tablets for 7 days, and it's a matter to balancing her problems and her quality of life over all. At 11, I've not decided whether I'd like to put her through surgery (if it's indicated), while I know it may work, I also know whippets don't to well under anaestetic... She seems better so we'll see if she goes on improving. Fingers crossed....


----------



## bluejacket (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,

I'm glad to say my whippet is doing much better. The Vet gave her a long term steroid injection which lasted 48 hrs, then a 7 day course of pills. She has improved in that when she was in trouble she hadn't the confidence to stand without help of get on her bed. After a week, she was noticeably steadier on her back legs and has slowly improved in that she will go out for a short wander. She seems keen to visit her usual rabbit holes! She had a few accidents in the house as she still can't use the dog flap yet as it involves shallow steps, but she's learned to stand a the door. The vet told us that she might eat and drink more on the steroid, but I must admit she seemed to drink normally and occasionally wouldn't finish her dinner in one. The daily dose was cut from 1 and a half pills to 1. She is still on steroids, one a day for two weeks, then one every other day for two weeks until she goes back to the vet in a couple of weeks. 

She still tends to knuckle over and can get her legs in a tangle. Now if tempted with the thought of food she forgets her legs and can move quite fast! Actually she seems to go better when she doesn't have time to think. There is not doubt that one side is more effected than the other. I am still puzzled as to whether it was a stroke like episode or a spinal issue (the blood test showed nothing abnormal) - mainly because she has never given any sign of being in pain. 

She doesn't like slippery surfaces, so much so that I knew she wouldn't walk at the vets, so I took a video of her at home and showed it to the Vet. She was well pleased, and I think she hadn't seen the evidence she might have been rightly skeptical of my report. Especially as the said whippet was standing rooted to the spot and quivering! (She likes to show me up!). 

While on the subject of nervous pets - I'd like to recommend the use of a remedy known as 'Rescue Remedy' or 'Dr Bach's Five Flower Essence' - drops in a small phial. You can buy it in most chemists these days. It's non-drug and calming - just a few drops into the side of the jowl and it works like a charm. I'd have hardly believed it except my whippet stopped throwing up with nerves in the car the first time I used it. (I should point out, she was a rescue dog and has always been a bit nervous - think she associated the car with something bad).

Anyway, so far so good. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## bluejacket (Nov 15, 2009)

Stellabelly said:


> I hope you find out what it is and your whippet is soon on the mend.
> What is devils claw and what's it used for?.


Devil's claw has a natural anti-inflammatory effect - I've used it myself. As with most herbal remedies it can take a few days to see and feel a difference.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Good to hear she's a little better


----------



## bluejacket (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,

I was just thinking about reporting on my 12 year old whippet who was unsteady on her feet - never quite got to the bottom of it - but I still suspect some kind of neuro episode like stroke. I was going to report that she was doing much better - she was on steroids for few months and gradually weaned off - also a on a regime of vitamins and minerals - now she is only on the vitamins/minerals. The Vet was surprised to find her heart murmur had dropped from a level 4 to a 3, and has stayed at that level.

She's gradually got much better on her legs and well enough to invite her companion for a game just the other day. 

Problem is - yesterday she unaccountably messed in the hallway, and overnight, peed in there places in the house - this is despite the dog door not being far away. Could this be an indication of a sudden deterioration - she seems okay in all other respects - or might his sudden incontinence be a sign of something else - either behavioral or physical?

Any advice welcome, thanks.


----------



## bluejacket (Nov 15, 2009)

I think I've solved the indoor soiling issue:

Since my whippet had her episode, she's been unhappy walking on smooth floors like wood and linoleum - I've since put carpet runners to the dog door and she's happily used it. On the day of her 'accident' the carpet had slipped and she obviously felt unsure of her footing and had to go. Solved - easy when you realise


----------

